# manphibian's fact of the day..............



## Guest

Will be another tomorrow


----------



## rustyintegrale

I can't wait.


----------



## WozzaTT

Stephen Fry on QI the other night reckoned that if you held a bullet in one hand and a loaded gun in the other with both arms held out horizontally, if you let go of the bullet and fired the gun at the same time both bullets would hit the gound at the same time.

I can sort of see the logic but it's still doing my head in now [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Gone

It depends very much on the muzzle velocity so it is gun dependent. While it might be true for a "ladies gun" like a 25mm Beretta pistol with a muzzle velocity around 1000 fps it would be a completely different case for a rifle with more than double that.

If you know a bit about guns and the fundamental laws of motion you could work it out. But not at 2 am after a night down the pub.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ausTT

WozzaTT said:


> Stephen Fry on QI the other night reckoned that if you held a bullet in one hand and a loaded gun in the other with both arms held out horizontally, if you let go of the bullet and fired the gun at the same time both bullets would hit the gound at the same time.
> 
> I can sort of see the logic but it's still doing my head in now [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


This was proved true in mythbusters :wink:

sure it differs from gun to gun..


----------



## T3RBO

manphibian said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=7341


To offset that...

Approximately 115 tons of ocean salt spray enters the earth's atmosphere each second


----------



## ScoobyTT

WozzaTT said:


> ....if you held a bullet in one hand and a loaded gun in the other with both arms held out horizontally, if you let go of the bullet and fired the gun at the same time both bullets would hit the gound at the same time.
> 
> I can sort of see the logic but it's still doing my head in now [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


You only need to concern yourself with the vertical component of the motion of the bullets. The horizontal speed is irrelevant ****. Consider this: Someone driving a car off a cliff at 100mph will hit the deck at the same time as the jumper who takes a run at it, and the pedestrian who slips off the path.



ausTT said:


> sure it differs from gun to gun..


No, only the angle at which you fire the shot. Any gun held perfectly horizontally will result in the bullet hitting the ground at the same time as one dropped from the same height. Aim at any other angle and then it will differ from gun to gun as each will have a different muzzle velocity and thus create a different trajectory.

**** Not strictly true, but is to all intents and purposes. If the gun's muzzle velocity were high enough and there were no atmosphere, the bullet could orbit the planet. And if it were even higher, it would gain apparent altitude and result in a larger orbit.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Anyone else think the forum is going downhill ? [smiley=bigcry.gif] I blame Charlie and his "How many posts ? " thread :lol:


----------



## Charlie

wallsendmag said:


> Anyone else think the forum is going downhill ? [smiley=bigcry.gif] I blame Charlie and his "How many posts ? " thread :lol:


Put a sock in it Andrew  :-* I love this kind of filler thread and lap up random bits of info, I do worry that all the random cack I have accumulated is pushing out rather more important stuff 

Charlie


----------



## Guest

day 2


----------



## Dash

In all my years using computers I never knew that!

Why? http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/new ... 39/windows


----------



## Charlie

Day 1's was better 

Charlie


----------



## Guest

Charlie said:


> Day 1's was better
> 
> Charlie


haha! i'll try harder tomorrow


----------



## T3RBO

Well I never knew that either... now what can I do with this new found knowledge :lol:


----------



## Guest

Awesome thread. Keep it going! More science and engineering facts and myths please 

Doug


----------



## Guest

Hopefully this is more your kind of thing Charlie...?


----------



## ScoobyTT

I don't know, I think that's a contentious one. If the time of creation is regarded as roughly 14 billion years ago, what would the temperature of the fart be now? And how do thermodynamics come into play with the god squad's view that creation was only 6,000 years ago? The fact will mean different things to different people :roll:


----------



## Guest

:roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT

What if you light it at the moment of creation? What's the temperature then? I spy a Bank Holiday TT Forum research project in the offing.


----------



## Dash

I preferred the first two. Body temperature seems fairly obvious for a fart!


----------



## ecko2702

I like this thread Luke good idea.


----------



## Guest

Ok, well i'm going away for a couple of days, so here are the next 2 so you don't all get too upset


----------



## T3RBO

Now what's an 'average' banana... about 12 inches yea :lol:


----------



## Guest

T3RBO said:


> Now what's an 'average' banana... about 12 inches yea :lol:


that small?!


----------



## Charlie

More like it mate  :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Guest

i'm BACK!


----------



## Charlie

manphibian said:


> i'm BACK!


What a relief I was getting withdrawal symptoms 

That actually is quite interesting 

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC

manphibian said:


> i'm BACK!


Yes they had a big fallout and the one that has Puma set up in competition.

DAZ


----------



## Hark

You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Charlie

Hark said:


> You learn something new everyday.


New and totally useless 

Charlie


----------



## Guest




----------



## Charlie

I think I have heard that one before, you would never guess that 

Charlie


----------



## Guest




----------



## ScoobyTT

And it's sidereal day is longer than its year, though its solar day is less.


----------



## Guest




----------



## robokn

Keep them coming tell the kids and now they think of me as the font of all knowledge


----------



## Garvie

Very good facts, but what I want to know is do you do the drawings yourself??


----------



## Kell

Nope. They belong to someone else. I get them sent all the time.


----------



## Dash

Awww, that took some magic out of it!


----------



## Guest

haha, never said i did them, i am a thief! Fact! :lol:

anyway, todays is a beauty


----------



## Hark

I like that one. lol

I heard a new buzz word when at work today. Teach the children to 'Magpie' other's good ideas to improve overall learning.

i.e steal them

Sounds better though. :wink:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dash

Largest how...? [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

Sorry but don't understand the thinking behind that quote :?

_The world's tallest structure is the 828 m (2,717 ft) tall Burj Khalifa in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. The building gained the official title of "Tallest Building in the World" at its opening on 4 January 2010. It is taller than any other *man-made structure* ever built._


----------



## Wallsendmag

T3RBO said:


> Sorry but don't understand the thinking behind that quote :?
> 
> _The world's tallest structure is the 828 m (2,717 ft) tall Burj Khalifa in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. The building gained the official title of "Tallest Building in the World" at its opening on 4 January 2010. It is taller than any other *man-made structure* ever built._


Tallest but not largest, must be New York State as I think they send all their refuse away by barge.


----------



## Kell

T3RBO said:


> Sorry but don't understand the thinking behind that quote :?
> 
> _The world's tallest structure is the 828 m (2,717 ft) tall Burj Khalifa in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. The building gained the official title of "Tallest Building in the World" at its opening on 4 January 2010. It is taller than any other *man-made structure* ever built._


It's a bit like General Sherman - the largest living thing. It's a Secoya (sp?) tree. It's not the tallest tree. ANd it's also not the one with the largest circumference.

However, it's taller than those that are wider than it, and it's wider than those that are taller than it. Making it the largest by volume.


----------



## T3RBO

Apologies... I misunderstood :roll:

_In Volume, it would be the Fresh Kills Landfill serving NY City. In length it is the Great Wall of China (just over 5000 Km). In area, it is the low lying area of the Netherlands that have been reclaimed from the Sea (which means that the usable land is technically "man made"). By height Burj Dubai. In extension (length) it would be the internet. _


----------



## Dash

On the subject of length...

If you unravelled all the DNA in your body and laid it on end-on-end it would stretch to the sun and back... 70 times.


----------



## Guest

Every day's a school day


----------



## salTTy

Hagg worms,commonly found in the north sea,eat there victim from the inside out by entering their body via the rectum cheers salTTy


----------



## Charlie

salTTy said:


> Hagg worms,commonly found in the north sea,eat there victim from the inside out by entering their body via the rectum cheers salTTy


How delightful 

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag

Charlie said:


> salTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hagg worms,commonly found in the north sea,eat there victim from the inside out by entering their body via the rectum cheers salTTy
> 
> 
> 
> How delightful
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

See what us northerners have to put up with :wink:


----------



## T3RBO

salTTy said:


> Hagg worms,commonly found in the north sea,eat there victim from the inside out by entering their body via the rectum cheers salTTy


The Hagg worm is not well liked... the other worms reckon he's an arse licker


----------



## Guest




----------



## Charlie

T3RBO said:


> salTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hagg worms,commonly found in the north sea,eat there victim from the inside out by entering their body via the rectum cheers salTTy
> 
> 
> 
> The Hagg worm is not well liked... the other worms reckon he's an arse licker
Click to expand...

Robb that was lame dude, come on you should be ashamed of yourself you can do better than that 



manphibian said:


>


Surely that is made up?, how would you even get that kind of phobia and who would make up a word specifically for it :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Dash

Brilliant! No idea how you pronounce that one though...

Somebody asked me whether you have to go and see a quack about it... :roll:


----------



## T3RBO

Bizarre, but I do like that one :lol:


----------



## mikecrossuk

Nice thread Luke,

Keep them coming!


----------



## Guest




----------



## ScoobyTT

Charlie said:


> salTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hagg worms,commonly found in the north sea,eat there victim from the inside out by entering their body via the rectum cheers salTTy
> 
> 
> 
> How delightful
Click to expand...

It's all part of the service from your nearest Audi dealer!


----------



## ScoobyTT

Charlie said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anatidaephobia
> 
> 
> 
> Surely that is made up?
Click to expand...

 [smiley=book2.gif] Apparently it's from a "Far Side" cartoon, so yeah it's made up.

There's only one solution for stalker ducks. Plum sauce and pancakes.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Charlie

They don't get any less random mate 

Charlie


----------



## WozzaTT

Best thread in a long time.

Mods - can we get rid of the 3 word story and last post wins threads now please? Surely they've annoyed the shite out of anyone with half a brain for long enough now?


----------



## ScoobyTT

:lol: :lol: :lol: I've been considering a comedy grilling in the flame room on those for a while now :roll:


----------



## Guest

haha, plenty more to come 

some better than others, mind


----------



## Charlie

WozzaTT said:


> Best thread in a long time.
> 
> Mods - can we get rid of the 3 word story and last post wins threads now please? Surely they've annoyed the shite out of anyone with half a brain for long enough now?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


ScoobyTT said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I've been considering a comedy grilling in the flame room on those for a while now :roll:


Please do mate, I love it when you go off on one 

Charlie


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

How about Audi or TT specific facts? I've got a few in my bargain £2 Haynes "The Little Book of Audi Quattro". Not as artistic as Manphibian's but...

"The interior of the first generation Audi TT was styled by Sheffield born designer, Martin Smith, as his last project before he left Audi (for the second time) to join General Motors, then Ford. He was also responsible for the external styling of the Ur-Quattro."

Doug


----------



## T3RBO

Good fact but he wasn't exactly blessed with common sense...

The invention of the cat flap is attributed to Isaac Newton in a story by a 'Country Parson' to the effect that Newton foolishly made a large hole for the mother and a small one for the kittens, not realizing the kittens would follow the mother through the large one

:lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## T3RBO

wow :lol:


----------



## sillysam89

haha! wow this is a good thread!


----------



## Charlie

Come on Luke where is our random fact hit for today [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Guest

haha, sorry, had to get up early and drive to Derby today :?

Here you go, a strange one


----------



## Nilesong

That explains a lot! :lol:


----------



## Charlie

Nilesong said:


> That explains a lot! :lol:


It most certainly does Erol 

Charlie


----------



## robokn

I know where i have the DNA of a Nana


----------



## Guest




----------



## bella_beetle2.0

makes them even more tasty!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Charlie

manphibian said:


>


 :roll: how could that possibly be known??  they are getting more and more random, but you just never know when they may come in handy. The chocolate bar stat is pretty disgusting 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO

How do they get to the 90% if they are undiscovered :?


----------



## Guest

T3RBO said:


> How do they get to the 90% if they are undiscovered :?


estimated based on areas and volumes of unexplored areas


----------



## T3RBO

Ah I see, cheers :wink:


----------



## Guest

T3RBO said:


> Ah I see, cheers :wink:


i'm sure you're aware, i fully made that explanation up :lol: could be right though, couldn't it


----------



## T3RBO

manphibian said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I see, cheers :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sure you're aware, i fully made that explanation up :lol: could be right though, couldn't it
Click to expand...

No sorry, if it's on this thread and it's posted by you it must be a fact :lol:


----------



## ausTT

manphibian said:


>


i thought i might take this opportunity to say i have read every Donald duck Cartoon ever made 

My one and only comic love outside of The Incredible hulk .

thankyou and goodnight


----------



## Guest

Did you know that then?


----------



## Guest




----------



## ausTT

manphibian said:


> Did you know that then?


I did - i have some original prints as well of the MIGHTY DUCK

I had to check my cartoons - any excuse - the episode in question was 'Donald Gets Drafted' - War time episode

I'll say it again I LOVE DONALD DUCK at least i cant be ridiculed for it to my face...


----------



## Guest




----------



## ecko2702

manphibian said:


>


Does that apply for Men or Women? I know a few women who could do that in half the time :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Wonder who was chosen to test that theory out :lol:


----------



## Charlie

Come on Luke where's my Friday fix of total gobsh**e 

Charlie


----------



## Guest

haha, sorry mate......


----------



## T3RBO

Excellent fact mate... I certainly didn't know that!



> When Google was a Stanford research project, it was nicknamed BackRub because the technology checks backlinks to determine a site's importance.


Shit logo too :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## bella_beetle2.0

do you make these lol? :lol:


----------



## Guest

nah, they are 100% real.... probably....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Charlie

The bat one is quite interesting, although I am not sure pissing on yourself in the shower is a particulalry wily cash saving tip :lol: :lol:

Keep them coming Luke, I am sure lots of people look at them each day but can't be arsed to respond 

Maybe you should add a poll to find out peeps favourite and call it "Manphibian is full of sh*te which is your fave stank nugget?" :lol:  

Charlie


----------



## robokn

I look forward to these each day, make me giggle


----------



## Nilesong

I'm a fan too.  
keep 'em coming Luke!

What's a 'stank nugget' please?


----------



## swfblade

http://tiny.cc/glebi


----------



## Charlie

Nilesong said:


> What's a 'stank nugget' please?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers for explaining that one James 

Charlie


----------



## Nilesong

Blimey!
They have a name for THAT?? 

This forum really is a mine of information. :lol:

Thank you.


----------



## ScoobyTT

Nilesong said:


> Blimey! They have a name for THAT??


I think the bigger question is, "there are people who suffer from THAT?!". :lol:

After giving it 0.2s of thought though the answer "of course there are" wearily came to mind. :roll:


----------



## Guest

Haha, glad you're not bored yet, i'll keep them coming. Unfortunately i've used up a lot of the good ones (believe it or not) so there may be a few dodgy ones eventually  Or maybe i might make some of my own......


----------



## Guest




----------



## Charlie

manphibian said:


> Unfortunately i've used up a lot of the good ones (believe it or not) so there *may* be a few dodgy ones eventually  Or maybe i might make some of my own......


LOL may be some dodgy ones - they are all dodgy mate and that's what makes them entertaining 

Charlie


----------



## Guest




----------



## Charlie

Oi Luke where is Friday's nugget of information, it really isn't acceptable to start a thread like this and then your homies hanging on like this :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO

Just to keep Charlie happy...


----------



## Guest

i've been replaced! :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## T3RBO

Good one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT

Did it just mean any and all fruit? Not that I particularly care, since fruit is tasty.


----------



## Guest




----------



## MINI-TTGuy

What do you do for a living Luke? Something graphics related I'm guessing? Did you have to learn to write like that - it's not just normal block print, there's something about it!


----------



## Charlie

manphibian said:


> i've been replaced! :lol:


LOL you snooze you lose 

Charlie


----------



## Guest

MINI-TTGuy said:


> What do you do for a living Luke? Something graphics related I'm guessing? Did you have to learn to write like that - it's not just normal block print, there's something about it!


haha, i'm a product designer, but i don't draw these myself, they're just nicked from a website


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

manphibian said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living Luke? Something graphics related I'm guessing? Did you have to learn to write like that - it's not just normal block print, there's something about it!
> 
> 
> 
> haha, i'm a product designer, but i don't draw these myself, they're just nicked from a website
Click to expand...

Oh! Is product design hard to get into?


----------



## Guest

MINI-TTGuy said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living Luke? Something graphics related I'm guessing? Did you have to learn to write like that - it's not just normal block print, there's something about it!
> 
> 
> 
> haha, i'm a product designer, but i don't draw these myself, they're just nicked from a website
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Is product design hard to get into?
Click to expand...

Not if you're super-talented like me 

But, yeah.... You never see that many jobs available....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dash

ScoobyTT said:


> Did it just mean any and all fruit? Not that I particularly care, since fruit is tasty.


Don't worry, fruit wasn't forbidden, just some:


> And the LORD God commanded the man, "You are free to eat from any tree in the garden; 17 but you must not eat from the tree of the knowledge of good and evil, for when you eat of it you will surely die."


----------



## Guest




----------



## Charlie

I thought it only took 394 

Charlie


----------



## Guest




----------



## Nilesong

Orly??


----------



## T3RBO

Nilesong said:


> Orly??


Remember that :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## T3RBO

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong

Superb! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## swfblade

Sounds a bit fishy to me.... :roll:

Someone had to say it! :wink:


----------



## T3RBO

Wonder if they fight each other, chop off heads and shout 'There can be only one' :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT

Where are you from, jellyfish? 
Lots of different places.

...and so on.


----------



## Wallsendmag

T3RBO said:


> Wonder if they fight each other, chop off heads and shout 'There can be only one' :lol:


Can jellyfish talk ??


----------



## T3RBO

wallsendmag said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if they fight each other, chop off heads and shout 'There can be only one' :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Can jellyfish talk ??
Click to expand...

Of course they do mate... I imagine wibble wobble is their chosen language


----------



## Charlie

T3RBO said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if they fight each other, chop off heads and shout 'There can be only one' :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Can jellyfish talk ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they do mate... I imagine wibble wobble is their chosen language
Click to expand...

 :lol: what have you been smoking today Robb  hook me up 

Charlie


----------



## Guest




----------



## ScoobyTT

...and translucent fur!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## T3RBO

... it's bottled up and sold as skimmed milk :lol:


----------



## Guest

:lol:

today's


----------



## robokn

I have also modified a golf glove for me time :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

robokn said:


> I have also modified a golf glove for me time :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :-| gross!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Good one


----------



## Guest




----------



## Charlie

Keep 'em coming Luke 

Charlie


----------



## McKenzie

manphibian said:


>


Can you imagine the dentist bill!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Dash

how ironic!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

pretty interesting, except for the grammatical error....


----------



## Redscouse

Keep em coming matey


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dash

I wonder what is so special about Tuesdays?


----------



## Charlie

manphibian said:


>


LOL random as ever Luke - good to see  have you been saving that one up for a Tuesday ?

Charlie


----------



## Guest

Charlie said:


> LOL random as ever Luke - good to see  have you been saving that one up for a Tuesday ?
> 
> Charlie


Yes, yes i have


----------



## Charlie

manphibian said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL random as ever Luke - good to see  have you been saving that one up for a Tuesday ?
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes i have
Click to expand...

LOL good lad - this is one of my favourite threads at the moment and having been on holiday all last week I had quite a few to catch up on - so much better than that atrociously dull 3 word story cack 

Charlie


----------



## Guest




----------



## T3RBO

Wow lots of fun fact to catch up on... missed this thread :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Charlie

How the hell can anyone know that bees can smell explosives :lol: :lol: :lol: and how the bloody hell woul dyou go about blowing a balloon up with your ear :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Guest

I have no idea, but it doesn't sound fun.... :/


----------



## Dash

I want proof (the balloon one).


----------



## TheMetalMan0

:lol: Brilliant thread!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

oops, forgot


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Charlie

manphibian said:


> oops, forgot


Holy crap that is worrying :-( even if not entirely accurate I am sure it must happen :-(

Charlie


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

This is awesome, check it out! The satellite pics are kind of blurred out


----------



## jammyd

manphibian said:


> This is awesome, check it out! The satellite pics are kind of blurred out


ummmm...

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&sourc ... 9&t=h&z=16

quite clear to me  Pyongyang City Capital of North Korea :?


----------



## Guest

now that is fkin strange..... i looked the other day and it was different! 

conspiracy!!! :lol:


----------



## jammyd

manphibian said:


> now that is fkin strange..... i looked the other day and it was different!
> 
> conspiracy!!! :lol:


maybe its just you... what level security clearance do you have :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

:lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## swfblade

god bless them apples! :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Dash

More of a reddish brown, it is copper after all.


----------



## Kell

manphibian said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


It is... but I believe it was created as a sort of in-joke.


----------



## Guest




----------



## T3RBO

Isn't that like insest :lol:


----------



## Guest

T3RBO said:


> Isn't that like insest :lol:


well, the french are a bit strange


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## T3RBO

The convict Barbie doll was great :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Charlie

Oi Luke - what you playin' at  You owe us 2 

Charlie


----------



## Guest

haha, been at silverstone, normal service will be resumed tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Back to normal after a weekend off


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Nilesong

No 12" remix then? 

Sometimes I wish some songs would only last 1 second!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Charlie

So if you told certain chickens to go f themselves, they could actually do it :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Guest




----------



## ScoobyTT

It would do: (2x + 10)/2 - x = (x + 5) - x = 5 :roll:



Nilesong said:


> Sometimes I wish some songs would only last 1 second!


The entire catalogue of Lilly Allen seems like a good candidate to me.


----------



## T3RBO

I'm liking that one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest




----------



## T3RBO

but plenty of arse holes


----------



## Guest

:lol:


----------



## Charlie

T3RBO said:


> but plenty of arse holes


Someone had to say it 

The maths one is crap, it's not clever just basic maths; it would work in loads of similar formats 

Charlie


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Mack The Knife

:lol: Top thread Luke - and I've had a lot of catching-up to do.



manphibian said:


>





Dash said:


> I want proof (the balloon one).


[youtube]m4WqIH477M[/youtube]

not sure if that embed worked, it links to


----------



## Guest

haha! There you go! :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Charlie

manphibian said:


>


Not working for me ??

Charlie


----------



## Guest

Not working for me ??

Charlie[/quote]

sandals?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

100th fact of the day


----------



## Dash

100 cracking facts, much of which have caused dismay and deep conversation amongst people I tell - as well as confusion why these would be coming from a forum about TTs...

Good job.


----------



## Charlie

Keep them coming Luke, I always come on to look at this thread as it injects a bit of humour/complete randomness to my day and isn't as eye pokingly tedious as the 3 word story or last post wins threads 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO

100 eh... now that's a well earned fact


----------



## Guest




----------



## GEM

manphibian said:


>


  
:wink: *Wow...I wish mine was * :wink: 
John.


----------



## Nilesong

So does your missus! :lol:


----------



## Guest

:lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## T3RBO

Can't beelieve that 

(sorry had to be done)


----------



## Guest




----------



## T3RBO

:lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## T3RBO

I was intrigued so read the full story, but they never found out which sick fcuk got her pregnant

http://youngest_mother.tripod.com/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lina_Medina


----------



## Guest

yeah, pretty sad isn't it


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mack The Knife

manphibian said:


>


So are you going to tell us his height?


----------



## Dash

:lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Wallsendmag

manphibian said:


>


How did I get to Jersey then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dash

wallsendmag said:


> How did I get to Jersey then :lol: :lol:


Swim? :roll:


----------



## Charlie

What happened to these Luke :-(

Charlie


----------



## Guest

Just got back from Tenerife this morning :lol:

but i got bored before then  in fact haven't been on much at all in the last month, and tbh, there doesn't seem much to interest me in from when i was away


----------



## Charlie

manphibian said:


> Just got back from Tenerife this morning :lol:
> 
> but i got bored before then  in fact haven't been on much at all in the last month, and tbh, there doesn't seem much to interest me in from when i was away


I hope you had a good hoiliday mate  I haven't been on as much over the last few weeks either and there isn't much that has changed, same old post topics again and again 

Charlie


----------



## Guest

IT'S BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McKenzie

Wheyyy!!! wondering when these were coming back. Awesome as always!


----------



## Charlie

About ruddy time Luke  keep it up

Charlie


----------



## Gazzer

sorry but there is just something disturbing about his avatar, freaks me out too see it lol


----------



## T3RBO

gazzer1964 said:


> sorry but there is just something disturbing about his avatar, freaks me out too see it lol


Totally agree with that... I mean who would buy a red roadster


----------



## Gazzer

T3RBO said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but there is just something disturbing about his avatar, freaks me out too see it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with that... I mean who would buy a red roadster
Click to expand...

kin right make it silver lol


----------



## Guest

T3RBO said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but there is just something disturbing about his avatar, freaks me out too see it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with that... I mean who would buy a red roadster
Click to expand...

 :lol:

good reminder, i need to find a new one


----------



## Wallsendmag

T3RBO said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but there is just something disturbing about his avatar, freaks me out too see it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with that... I mean who would buy a red anything
Click to expand...

 :roll:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## McKenzie

His tail isn't fully coloured in!! got to love some snorkelling beaver


----------



## ecko2702

There back!!! Now all you need to do is add to your "Things that look like people" on your Facebook those are amusing


----------



## Guest

ecko2702 said:


> There back!!! Now all you need to do is add to your "Things that look like people" on your Facebook those are amusing


Haha  i love those, i'm always on the lookout, but haven't seen any for a while  Might put those up on here some time


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## bella_beetle2.0

in that case I'm always buying my self flowers lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## bella_beetle2.0

where do you get these lol??


----------



## richieshore

They're attracted to me no matter what! Little bastards! :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## smurfeTTe

^^^^^^^ I did that!  ^^^^^^^


----------



## adajason

No more? [smiley=bigcry.gif] I just found this!!


----------



## Guest

lol, nah lost interest 

Here's one for the road though;


----------



## Dash

Yay they're back!


----------



## Guest

After being hounded by PM, i'm going to try to get these going again


----------



## redsilverblue

manphibian said:


> *After being hounded by PM*, i'm going to try to get these going again


how very rude  what actually happened to them sheep afterall? Will have to google this to find out


----------



## Guest

redsilverblue said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> *After being hounded by PM*, i'm going to try to get these going again
> 
> 
> 
> how very rude  what actually happened to them sheep afterall? Will have to google this to find out
Click to expand...

 :lol: just kidding


----------



## Gazzer

welcome back Luke


----------



## Guest




----------



## redsilverblue

:lol: :lol: is he really? I though he was a bit shapless :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome back mate... love it :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Get in there Luke, always loved this thread


----------



## Guest




----------



## ecko2702

Right on Luke back with these. Now you just need to revive the "stuff that looks like people" I know look at every object now to find a face in it. :lol:


----------



## Guest

haha, yeah i'll do an update soon


----------



## redsilverblue

ecko2702 said:


> Right on Luke back with these. Now you just need to revive the "stuff that looks like people" I know look at every object now to find a face in it. :lol:


Ha lightweight!! I actually photographed this "foamer" :lol: The pictures Luke, are very bad for our brains  :lol:


----------



## Guest

redsilverblue said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right on Luke back with these. Now you just need to revive the "stuff that looks like people" I know look at every object now to find a face in it. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha lightweight!! I actually photographed this "foamer" :lol: The pictures Luke, are very bad for our brains  :lol:
Click to expand...

haha! D'oh! 
Wrong thread tho


----------



## redsilverblue

please don't tell me you got a thread for "faces" too :roll: you are weirdddd


----------



## Guest

redsilverblue said:


> please don't tell me you got a thread for "faces" too :roll: you are weirdddd


  
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=201470&hilit=stuff+people


----------



## redsilverblue

manphibian said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> please don't tell me you got a thread for "faces" too :roll: you are weirdddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=201470&hilit=stuff+people
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Guest

Been in London for a few days, these will resume tomorrow


----------



## redsilverblue

manphibian:










:lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## T3RBO

Is that all :lol:


----------

